# Lets Play A Game



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I thought this would be kinda fun. First one to get all the answers correct gets a free special bromeliad... 

*Neo. Tunisia








*

*

You must post your answers here and you only get ONE chance.* *Game ends on Thursday, 4/2/09.*


Lets begin...

*1. Name this species of bromeliad. Hint: Its not a Neoregelia*






















_*
2. What genus does this bromeliad belong to?*_










_*


3. True or False. These 2 bromeliads are the same hybrid.*_












_*4. True or False. These 2 bromeliads are the same hybrid.*_










Lets see what you got!


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Oooo. I'll play.

1. Vreisea Corcovadensis
2. Bilbergia
3. False
4. False

-Chris


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

1. Vriesea Corcovadensis
2. Bilbergia
3. True
4. False


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

1. Vriesea Corcovadensis
2. Bilbergia
3. True
4. True


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Good Idea. Nice looking prize too.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm going with the forth option.

1. Vreisea Corcovadensis
2. Bilbergia
3. False
4. True


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

damn, too late to put in my guess
Nice loking greenhouse


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

frogparty said:


> damn, too late to put in my guess
> Nice loking greenhouse


Its not too late! Its going until Thursday.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

heres my stab in the dark
1. This looks like a Billbergia to me, or a Aechmea or a tilli..... I'll go with Billbergia nutans because google let me down 
2. Quesnelia or Araeococcus? i'll pick Araeococcus
I have a %50 chance at these two!
3.true
4.false

why is everyone saying Vreisea Corcovadensis? i dont see it
I think someone would have to cheat to win this.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Time's up! No one got all the answers correct. The answers are...

1. Ronnbergia neoregelioides
2. Neoregelia sp.
3. False
4. False

I did this game for 2 reasons. 1. I wanted to have some fun! 2. I wanted to illustrate a point. Many bromeliads look a lot like things that they aren't. This is why its important to keep your plants labeled. If you get a bromeliad with no name, DO NOT give it one. As you can see, many look identical.

The plants in questions 3 are, Neo. Echo and Neo. Flirtation. The ones in question 4 are Neo. Ariel and Neo Caviar

Neo. Echo = Fireball x (chlorosticta x sarmentosa)
Neo. Flirtation = punctatissima Rubra x meyendorfii
Neo. Ariel = 'Oppenhiemer' x pauciflora
Neo. Caviar = smithii x 'Cheers' 

I will make more games and they will be a lot easier b/c I would like to see people win them.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Great point! This one was very hard, need to break out the books next time.....


----------

